# France - Weather forecasts



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Off to France for our now annual 2 weeks pilgrimage, next Thursday.

Ferry booked but then no concrete plans on where to head for. Thought we would just follow our nose and the good weather.

Question is, what is the easiest way to get the local weather forecasts whilst there ?

We do not have a laptop for internet access, have got satellite TV, but on a sky box so just English channels.

Any idea's   

Trevor


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

The weather forecast ( Meteo) is nearly always displayed in the campsite office and in the local tourist office - they even put it in the window so you can read it when the place is closed.

G


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Thanks Grizzly, will have to brush up on my French weather words before I go :lol: :lol: 

Trevor


----------



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

*French TV for weather*

When we were in spain and france beginning of this year, we watched the local channels wherever we were. This was on the ordinary Status ariel and a Thomson multichannel TV. We are changing our MH and having Oyster fitted - is there any way you can use the dish to pick up local tv abroad. We got quite fond of 19/20 in france, (news channel) and similar in Spain.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

The dish will pick up anything you point it at. The decoder box is the bit that makes the difference as to what you can actually see. Our sky box will only decode english channels from Astra 2D satellite.

Trevor


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Try France24 on Astra2D or in French via Astra1.


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Go to any Newpaper shop and look at the local paper for weather.


----------



## 109659 (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi 
try Euronews on Sky at two minutes to the hour for a full European forecast.

Have a good holiday
Don


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

trevorf said:


> Thanks Grizzly, will have to brush up on my French weather words before I go :lol: :lol:
> 
> Trevor


It's done in symbols - the same as the met office ones. They usually put up a 5 day forecast which can be useful in deciding where to go - and where to avoid. It seems to be a general thing so presumably campsites and tourist offices have a directive to download the latest French met office predictions.

G


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

> Try France24 on Astra2D or in French via Astra1.


Not sure if sky box will receive them but will certainly give it a try.



> try Euronews on Sky at two minutes to the hour for a full European forecast.


Thanks, that sounds like a good option.

Trevor


----------



## 108717 (Dec 12, 2007)

If you have a Tom Tom and subscribe to the Tom Tom plus services (traffic etc) you can also browse to a location and check the weather there for the next few days. It's not too detailed but it'll give you an idea. http://www.tomtom.com/plus/service.php?ID=1&Lid=1

Bear in mind this will cost you for subscription and will use roaming data plan costs on your paired mobile phone. And traffic service is pretty useless in general. However, if you add the costs and then remove the cost/risk of carrying a laptop it makes sense.

Either that or take a web-friendly phone that your chosen provider will probably throw at you for free if you go for a monthly tarrif and you could access the wealth of sites on the web which give weather info.

I find that travelling with a Blackberry, my Tom Tom 720 and a bit of pre-gained knowledge, the laptop or satellite bits become unecessary and when you leave the van they all fit in your pocket.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Just returned after great time touring Normandy. Were at the D day landing beaches around 5th & 6th to see lots of classic military vehicles and peaple dressed up as paratroopers and GI's.

Managed to receive France 24 and Euronews with sky box no problem, thanks again Grizzly & Gaspode.

Trevor


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I, against Vanbitz advice, got them to swap my sat box thing for a Sky thing. You cannot get a decent area wx forecast on Sky or on France 24. France 24 is like BBC 24 was\is and only gives wx forecasts for cities around the world. I think Sky News does a more detailed wx forecast over France near to weekends but not good. Euro news again does similar to France 24. But when I could get meteo I always had up to date wx forecasts at town level. So I had to make do with internet at campsite to get wx but will be reconnecting that bit I should not have unconnected and by swapping out the leads I should have the best (or in the case of Sky) and worst of both worlds.

Looks like another visit to VB coming up. 8O


----------

